

The grapes of math - Science is putting new wine in new bottles - Rod
http://www.pbs.org/kcet/wiredscience/story/100-the_grapes_of_math.html

======
ardit33
it kinda reminds me when Starbucks switched from the century old type of
espresso machines, to the new automatic makers. Faster coffee, better and more
consistent (optimum) quality they thought they would have.

Who knew the the centuries old manual espresso machine produced a such better
tasting coffee.

Same here. They probably going to get better consistency from their wine, but
it probably wont taste any better, and it will lose some of its character.

~~~
Rod
It is possible that some wines will lose a bit of their character, in some
years at least. But let us not paint things with such a broad brush: so many
different technologies (e.g., biotech, robotics, machine learning, etc) can be
used to improve wine-making that it's really hard to make general statements.

